

Python 3 critique - kolo32
http://www.strchr.com/python_critique

======
dmlorenzetti
The comparison to PHP's reference really caught my eye. Never having used PHP
before, a few days ago I had to write a simple application that was outside my
previous experience in any language. It was a breeze-- I thought PHP's online
docs were fantastic, with clear descriptions, useful examples, and great
cross-referencing.

